# Animas delivery



## Casper (Mar 1, 2014)

Or non delivery! 

Rang last Monday to order infusions, cartridges and batteries, was asked if Thursday would be ok for delivery, yes, I said it was fine to leave parcel with any neighbour (small village, everyone knows us) so far, so good.

Thursday came and went, no delivery.  Phoned again on Friday, according to Animas, Citylink had tried to deliver on Thursday afternoon, and had had no answer. They would try again that Friday. 

Now its Saturday and the Animas office is shut till Monday, there has been no sign of any delivery at all - wouldn't they stick a card through the door saying they had tried to deliver/left parcel with neighbour if they hadn't got an answer?

Fortunately I ordered in advance so shouldn't run out, but still, not impressed


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 1, 2014)

That sounds like a citylink problem and not Animas. Animas are very good for  delivery and on time.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 1, 2014)

Hope it gets sorted Casper & will keep fingers crossed for you


----------



## ingrid (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi Casper, I had such problems with CityLink and their lies re Animas deliveries that I ended up putting in an official complaint about them with Animas (of course you never get to know the outcome frustratingly!). I posted about it on another pumpers group and to be fair, there were mixed experiences, I think it all depends on where you live and how good CityLink are in your area. They have a very bad reputation in some parts of the country. Someone on this other list runs his own busy business and had used many different couriers all over UK and said he tried not to use CityLink because they were generally so unreliable and dishonest (saying they'd tried to deliver or had left cards when they'd done neither). One delivery I had booked with Animas was for a.m. & it eventually turned up 6pm after being chased up....driver told me Animas lie, that they won't pay the extra for an a.m. delivery but pretend to us that they've booked a shorter more expensive slot but in reality book the cheaper all day slot!!!! - this is what I put my complaint in about, someone was telling porkies & in the meantime I'd waited in 48 hours for the delivery. Animas deliveries manager was horrified to hear what CityLink driver had told me about Animas.

Last time I ordered from Animas, a few months' ago, they said they were looking not to use CityLink any more, but Royal Mail instead, as customers had indicated they'd prefer this - I wholeheartedly agreed! So I'm surprised to hear they still use Sh*ttyLink ;-) I now use Roche infusion sets and can honestly say it's been a lot easier having Royal Mail deliveries than the awful unreliable CityLink ones (though I still have to use Animas cartridges so can't avoid 'em totally...except had really hoped it was Royal Mail by now).

Hope yours turns up soon! Please do let Animas know about your experience too!


----------



## pav (Mar 2, 2014)

Had a problem with city link in the past, expecting a parcel, no one knocked the door or left a card. I only found out when I queried the order with the supplier and they chased the delivery, and they told me who the courier was, in the end went and fetch the parcel myself.


----------



## Casper (Mar 3, 2014)

Interesting points raised, especially about Citylink telling lies! Apparently they told Animas that they left a card as no one in last Thursday, then said that couldn't deliver on Friday as the address was incorrect. Which it isn't!

Spoke to Animas this morning, they were most unimpressed with Citylink, I now have the consignment number so can 'track' the parcel, Animas have given Citylink my phone number if they can't find the house, it is scheduled for tomorrow (Tuesday) at the moment.  

The lady at Animas was full of apologies and concerned in case I ran out of supplies so no beef with them, it seems to be clearly a Citylink problem.  I shall wait with bated breath for tomorrow !


----------



## Casper (Mar 4, 2014)

Parcel arrived this afternoon - hurray!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 4, 2014)

Pleased you have your supplies at last Casper.


----------



## Casper (Mar 4, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Pleased you have your supplies at last Casper.


Thanks Sue


----------



## ingrid (Mar 5, 2014)

Yay!!  you can relax now for a few months until the next one... ;-)


----------

